# audiotube on polaris



## beachbum (Dec 20, 2013)

thinking of getting an audio tube (not sure which kind yet) for my Polaris 700 and was wondering if any of you have one and does it block your pod light. next question which is best for the money,gonna be using ipod and would really like to be able to adjust volume without going into waterproof box everytime.


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

do a custom fiberglass box so much more options they sound better and you can make it how you want and its cheaper and yes it will block the light


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

I did a split tube on mine. Built my own that sounded MUCH better than anything mass produced and didn't block the headlight pod...


----------

